# Hour Record (may contain spoilers)



## fimm (30 Oct 2014)

Apparently Mattias Braendle (who you will remember if you followed the Tour of Britian) is to have a go at the Hour Record.
This is according to my boyfriend, so I know no more.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Oct 2014)

Live on Eurosport, 17:45 - 19:15
Also streaming live on http://cyclingtips.com.au/

Will be a hell of a ride if he pulls it off given his choice of track!

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/10/b...n-he-takes-on-voigts-hour-record-on-thursday/


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2014)

I will miss the live streaming but Eurosport are showing a recording at 20:45 so I will catch it then.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Oct 2014)

He seems to think it's the better track for him.

Don't see it happening today, but it'd be nice to see someone post 57 km + for an 'undisputed' record.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2014)

UCI live stream link here


----------



## Rasmus (30 Oct 2014)

That track looks absolutely tiny.


----------



## SWSteve (30 Oct 2014)

Rasmus said:


> That track looks absolutely tiny.


that's because it is, it's 80% of the size of a 'standard' track


----------



## SWSteve (30 Oct 2014)

who let the knobber with an air horn in


----------



## Rasmus (30 Oct 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> that's because it is, it's 80% of the size of a 'standard' track



Yeah, I know it's a 200m track, but it looks smaller than I thought.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Oct 2014)

Supposedly much more circular than a 'normal' track - very short straights but wide corners. You can sort of see that in the wide shots along the back straight.

52+ km/h at the mo.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Oct 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> who let the knobber with an air horn in



If he carries on like that he'll run out of air soon.


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2014)

Shouldn't there be a standard size of track for such an attempt? Or does it make no difference?


----------



## Rasmus (30 Oct 2014)

Looks like his advantage has peaked and is now dropping. But surely he's far enough ahead..?


----------



## HF2300 (30 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Shouldn't there be a standard size of track for such an attempt? Or does it make no difference?



It obviously does make a (subjective) difference as Braendle said he'd tried different tracks and felt this was the best for him. What that means for record setting I don't know. I suppose the track isn't that standardised for other distance or speed records either, when you think about it.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Oct 2014)

Looking tight


----------



## HF2300 (30 Oct 2014)

Provisionally 51.850, so a record but very close!


----------



## Rasmus (30 Oct 2014)

Great effort. Too bad he couldn't quite hang on to the 52k pace.

Who's next?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2014)

Just goes to show much Jens' record was more showboating really, rather than an achievement of magnitude


----------



## SWSteve (30 Oct 2014)

Rasmus said:


> Great effort. Too bad he couldn't quite hang on to the 52k pace.
> 
> Who's next?



I'll do it! If I can hold 34kph for an hour I would be pretty happy



You never said we had to try and break it...


----------



## HF2300 (30 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Just goes to show much Jens' record was more showboating really, rather than an achievement of magnitude



I'm not sure about that. Braendle's a decent TTer and he was really flagging towards the end, and he didn't make that much on Voigt - 1.6% - so Voigt wasn't just messing about. Difficult to know what difference the track layout made.

Be interesting to see some of the top TTers going for it; Wiggins, Martin, @ItsSteveLovell.


----------



## lilolee (31 Oct 2014)

If they are now allowed to use TT bars, why isn't Tony Rominger's distance of 55.291 the record? Looks quite a normal TT bike to me.


----------



## jifdave (31 Oct 2014)

lilolee said:


> If they are now allowed to use TT bars, why isn't Tony Rominger's distance of 55.291 the record? Looks quite a normal TT bike to me.


Was his the bike with the 650c front wheel? If so it doesn't meet current regs, also he had super thick blood if I recall.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Oct 2014)

lilolee said:


> If they are now allowed to use TT bars, why isn't Tony Rominger's distance of 55.291 the record? Looks quite a normal TT bike to me.



Rominger had different size wheels, I think illegal handlebars, and Michele Ferrari.


----------



## lilolee (31 Oct 2014)

Yes I think you are correct. Further searches indicate a 650 front


----------



## smutchin (31 Oct 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I'm not sure about that. Braendle's a decent TTer and he was really flagging towards the end, and he didn't make that much on Voigt - 1.6% - so Voigt wasn't just messing about.



Brändle is a decent TTer but his form isn't that great - he was 35th at the Worlds. And he doesn't have much track experience. Plus he only decided to do it a couple of weeks ago so can't have had much time to train. Good bit of opportunism to get his name in lights before the really serious attempts start next year though.

You'd expect Wiggins to absolutely pulverise the record, maybe even get close to Boardman's absolute record.


----------



## smutchin (31 Oct 2014)

I was just wondering what on earth had become of Tony Rominger - you don't hear much about him these days.

Turns out he's Matthias Brändle's agent!

Hmmmmm.


----------



## The Couch (31 Oct 2014)

lilolee said:


> If they are now allowed to use TT bars, why isn't Tony Rominger's distance of 55.291 the record? Looks quite a normal TT bike to me.


I believe Patrick Lefevre (or someone from Quickstep) made a similar comment about the time of Jensie's attempt... that the bike from Rominger looks similar enough to the current TT bikes that it's a shame his isn't the time to beat
(but indeed as said above here, the wheels were bigger)


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Oct 2014)

Wasn't Rominger a suspected dope fiend?


----------



## Hont (31 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Wasn't Rominger a suspected dope fiend?


Hence the references above to thick blood and Michele Ferrari. Ferrari was at trackside during his 94 hour attempt (according to Wiki), ergo - yes - he was a doper.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Oct 2014)

Hont said:


> Hence the references above to thick blood and Michele Ferrari. Ferrari was at trackside during his 94 hour attempt (according to Wiki), ergo - yes - he was a doper.



I was suggesting that it is not a shame that his record is not the one to beat, on the basis that he is (mostly likely, never proven right?) a dirty twat!


----------



## 400bhp (31 Oct 2014)

Maybe, just maybe, this was a significant factor in changing the rules. Wipe the slate clean.


----------



## smutchin (31 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I was suggesting that it is not a shame that his record is not the one to beat, on the basis that he is (mostly likely, never proven right?) a dirty twat!



Well, Sosenka was a confirmed doper, not just suspected, and he did hold the record for nearly ten years until Jens beat it.


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Well, Sosenka was a confirmed doper, not just suspected, and he did hold the record for nearly ten years until Jens beat it.



I wasn't going into the technicalities, just stating, IMO, it isn't a shame.

The technicalities is a different thing altogether and tbh, I don't care enough to have looked it up.


----------



## smutchin (31 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> just stating, IMO, it isn't a shame.



I share that opinion.

Thing is, where do you draw the line? Sosenka was a proven doper. Rominger and Indurain were probable dopers. Jens Voigt is a probable doper. Merckx was a proven doper. Obree and Boardman's records were struck off for "mechanical doping".

Francesco Moser later admitted to using blood doping to help him break the record, but that wasn't technically illegal at the time, so is that any more or less cheating than Boardman and Obree's methods? (Again, Boardman and Obree's records were set using technology that wasn't illegal at the time but has retrospectively been deemed "unfair".)

Brändle is the first person to hold the Hour record since at least 1972 who isn't widely suspected or convicted of practices that are considered to have given him an unfair advantage.* But given who he associates with, you begin to wonder about him too.

Edit: *sorry, that's not true - of course, Boardman set the record again in 2000 under the new rules on a drop-handlebar bike with non-disc wheels, a record that stood until 2005 when Sosenka broke it.


----------



## oldroadman (31 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Just goes to show much Jens' record was more showboating really, rather than an achievement of magnitude


I'm sure Jens would be very pleased to hear that as the soreness in the tender bits is recovering.


----------



## oldroadman (31 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> I share that opinion.
> 
> Thing is, where do you draw the line? Sosenka was a proven doper. Rominger and Indurain were probable dopers. *Jens Voigt is a probable doper*. Merckx was a proven doper. Obree and Boardman's records were struck off for "mechanical doping".
> 
> .



On the basis of....an opinion. The expression "see you in court" springs to mind!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2014)

oldroadman said:


> I'm sure Jens would be very pleased to hear that as the soreness in the tender bits is recovering.



I'm not saying it didnae hurt, but it was a "non Record" waiting to be broken by the first opportunist who made the attempt; and fitting, that Jens, the showboating former doping opportunist, was that man.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2014)

oldroadman said:


> On the basis of....an opinion. The expression "see you in court" springs to mind!



The expression "wake up" likewise.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Nov 2014)

Neither Obree nor Boardman were cheating. What they did was totally in line with the rules as they stood. Obree in particularly was treated disgracefully by the UCI.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

I see some interest from cycling pundits on twitter around a women's hour attempt; the current record has stood for 11 years.
The Revolution Series have agreed to host any record attempt. Now all that is needed is a volunteer to do it


----------



## fimm (1 Nov 2014)

Now that is good.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2014)

Reported in CyclingNews that Wiggins will have a dig next summer in Mallorca


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Reported in CyclingNews that Wiggins will have a dig next summer in Mallorca



You sure? Not Froome?


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> You sure? Not Froome?


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/news-shorts-wiggins-to-attempt-hour-record-next-summer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/news-shorts-wiggins-to-attempt-hour-record-next-summer



How can that be the case tho, Froome is the bestest for Sky.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Nov 2014)

Am sure he will change his mind a dozen times beforehand.


----------



## oldroadman (2 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> The expression "wake up" likewise.


As you wish. Accusations are easy, spouting without evidence opinions on forums is easy. Entirely a choice we can all make.


----------



## Chris Norton (7 Nov 2014)

This round of hour record attempts is only the forerunner for the main event next year when the guys who are really going to push the thing. Nice track, good atmospherics and it's a show down for Wiggins and Martin I reckon. Wiggins could use it as his final piece of the puzzle when going back to the track and Martin just to say "f@#K you Wiggins" for taking my world championship shirt.

It'll be at least 55k by the end of next year and possibly close to the 57 hinted at previously.

Exciting times for it.

Froome won't go for it as it's really not something that fits in GT training. Quite a lot of attempts seem to be in the latter stages of a career although if Martin goes for it he's right in the middle of his. Not sure of Obree's history with it other than the discounting of his efforts which seemed very unfair to me at the time and even more so now.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Nov 2014)

Thomas Dekker is taking on the record after not having his contract renewed by Garmin-Sharp (or whatever they're called now). Is it me or is the hour record becoming like Jesse Owens racing horses?


----------



## Rasmus (19 Nov 2014)

Tony Martin says the hour record is on his agenda for next year, if it can be combined with his road targets.

Source (in German)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Nov 2014)

Next to take up the challenge:


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Next to take up the challenge:
> View attachment 62134


Is that FroomeDawg?


----------



## dragon72 (19 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Is that FroomeDawg?


Can't be. He's not looking at his stem.


----------



## jifdave (17 Dec 2014)

so bobridge, rohan dennis and alex dowsett all have their name in the hat.....

i dont think dowsett can beat either of the first two but least wiggo will have a proper mark in june


----------



## Brahan (19 Dec 2014)

I believe Dowsett will leave a rather tough mark to beat.


----------



## jifdave (19 Dec 2014)

he was 1:30 down on rohan at the worlds this year....


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2014)

jifdave said:


> he was 1:30 down on rohan at the worlds this year....



OTOH, Dowsett won the Commonwealth ITT ahead of Dennis this year. And was 11 (eleven!) minutes ahead of Bobridge in the Giro ITT last year.

However, I'm not convinced any of those results are particularly useful indicators since a) track is so different to road cycling (most velodromes will have considerably fewer hills and a lot less wind than this year's Worlds course, for example), and b) we don't know how well any of them are preparing for the event, or c) how well equipped they are mentally to cope with the particular demands of the Hour. 

All three have pretty good track pedigree though, and it will probably be a close-run thing between them.

Then Wiggins will come along and knock all their efforts into a cocked hat.


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2014)

Fwiw, Endura have developed a new onesie for Dowsett for his attempt which promises to be the most aerodynamickest skinsuit in the whole world ever!


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Dec 2014)

Is it rounder?


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2014)

I don't know, but apparently he wore it when he broke the British 10-mile record back in May, so obviously it works.

Mind you, the press release also promises that his attempt at the Hour "will be a spectacular event not to be missed" - oh yes, the sheer excitement of watching a man going round in circles for 60 bleeding minutes...


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2014)

I must admit I enjoyed the atmosphere when Boardman did it. You would have to be there to experience it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2014)

I don't care who wins it just as long as they ban that bloke with a drum!


----------



## jifdave (19 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> OTOH, Dowsett won the Commonwealth ITT ahead of Dennis this year. And was 11 (eleven!) minutes ahead of Bobridge in the Giro ITT last year.
> 
> However, I'm not convinced any of those results are particularly useful indicators since a) track is so different to road cycling (most velodromes will have considerably fewer hills and a lot less wind than this year's Worlds course, for example), and b) we don't know how well any of them are preparing for the event, or c) how well equipped they are mentally to cope with the particular demands of the Hour.
> 
> ...



all true. Has tony martin ever spent any significant time on a track?

all these early guys are surely just a warm up till wiggo has a serious crack and then hopefully we'll see how powerful the german machine is.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> Fwiw, Endura have developed a new onesie for Dowsett for his attempt which promises to be the most aerodynamickest skinsuit in the whole world ever!



It will be the drag2zero suit, or a derivative of, that he wore during the commonwealth games and Matt Bottrill has been wearing in the later parts of the season. Looks like a cross between the orignal SMART speedsuit and the Bioracer suit with the ribbed fabric which acts as an aerodynamic trip (Bottrill has been wearing calf guards made of the same fabric).



smutchin said:


> I don't know, but apparently he wore it when he broke the British 10-mile record back in May, so obviously it works.
> 
> Mind you, the press release also promises that his attempt at the Hour "will be a spectacular event not to be missed" - oh yes, the sheer excitement of watching a man going round in circles for 60 bleeding minutes...



The one he wore for the comp record ride is different


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> I don't know, but apparently he wore it when he broke the British 10-mile record back in May, so obviously it works.
> 
> Mind you, the press release also promises that his attempt at the Hour "will be a spectacular event not to be missed" - oh yes, the sheer excitement of watching a man going round in circles for 60 bleeding minutes...



And also the same evening watching a woman do the same.


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> It will be the drag2zero suit, or a derivative of, that he wore during the commonwealth games and Matt Bottrill has been wearing in the later parts of the season.



Yes, the press release does mention drag2zero and wind tunnel testing blah blah blah...



> The one he wore for the comp record ride is different



I expect you're right. I'm only repeating what it says in the Endura press release, but I always take press releases with a pinch of salt.


----------



## oldroadman (20 Dec 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> It will be the drag2zero suit, or a derivative of, that he wore during the commonwealth games and Matt Bottrill has been wearing in the later parts of the season. Looks like a cross between the orignal SMART speedsuit and the Bioracer suit with the ribbed fabric which acts as an aerodynamic trip *(Bottrill has been wearing calf guards made of the same fabric).*




One thing he won't be using for the hour. I'm pretty sure if he appeared on the line with them the commissaires would want them off before allowing a start. Artificial aid and not necessary so not allowed.


----------



## gds58 (20 Dec 2014)

Dowsetts track craft is far superior to other names mentioned (bar Wiggins) so I think he will beat the current mark by a decent margin and set maybe 53 to 54km. Sarah Storey is scheduled to make an attempt the day after Dowsett (27th and 28th February 2015) I'm confident that both will get their respective records. Wiggins attempt is scheduled for August 2015 in Majorca when he will probably reach 56km. He's the worlds best against the clock and has much better track craft than any of them. He'll put it on the shelf for a long time.


----------



## jifdave (21 Dec 2014)

gds58 said:


> Dowsetts track craft is far superior to other names mentioned (bar Wiggins) so I think he will beat the current mark by a decent margin and set maybe 53 to 54km. Sarah Storey is scheduled to make an attempt the day after Dowsett (27th and 28th February 2015) I'm confident that both will get their respective records. Wiggins attempt is scheduled for August 2015 in Majorca when he will probably reach 56km. He's the worlds best against the clock and has much better track craft than any of them. He'll put it on the shelf for a long time.


So dowsett with no top line track pedigree/medals has more track craft than bobridge (Olympic silver & multiple world gold) and Dennis (Olympic silver & world gold)?


----------



## gds58 (21 Dec 2014)

jifdave said:


> So dowsett with no top line track pedigree/medals has more track craft than bobridge (Olympic silver & multiple world gold) and Dennis (Olympic silver & world gold)?


I probably should have clarified my comment a bit more! There's no disputing that Bobridge and Dennis have more top line medals to their names but Dowsett is currently riding the more endurance track events and on more recent form he is the better man against the clock for that sort of distance/time (60 minutes) He is also the only one who has currently made the full journey of preparations for the WHR. The bike is built, the position has been honed in the wind tunnel, clothing fitted etc etc and the date and time for the attempt has been set. My guess is that Bobridge and Dennis will wait to see what Alex does in February to re-assess whether or not they might have a chance of beating it.
Don't under estimate Alex, at this moment it's his main focus. Only thing left to decide is gearing for the attempt. If he gets that right then maybe a significant improvement on the current mark is on the cards.
Whatever happens it's great that there is now so much renewed interest in what was once a very highly regarded record. Good luck to all of them!


----------



## smutchin (21 Dec 2014)

gds58 said:


> My guess is that Bobridge and Dennis will wait to see what Alex does in February to re-assess whether or not they might have a chance of beating it.



I believe Dennis's attempt is scheduled for 8th Feb And Bobridge's for 31st Jan.


----------



## gds58 (21 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> I believe Dennis's attempt is scheduled for 8th Feb And Bobridge's for 31st Jan.


That's good, I hadn't heard about them having definite dates. Should leave a decent mark for Alex to beat on the 27th February then!


----------



## The Couch (8 Jan 2015)

smutchin said:


> I believe Dennis's attempt is scheduled for 8th Feb And Bobridge's for 31st Jan.


Not the greatest show of form for Dennis ending 2nd (behind Porte) in the Australian Championship TT 
(Bobridge was 3rd)

Not that Porte is a nobody... but when you're preparing for an Hour Record attempt, you would expect Dennis (and Bobridge) to be closer to peak form


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2015)

Wiggins to give it a go


----------



## smutchin (9 Jan 2015)

The Couch said:


> when you're preparing for an Hour Record attempt, you would expect Dennis (and Bobridge) to be closer to peak form



I expect the course had too many right turns.


----------



## Diggs (14 Jan 2015)

Dowsett down with broken collarbone 

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...attempt-cancelled-fractures-collarbone-152433


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jan 2015)

Diggs said:


> Dowsett down with broken collarbone
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...attempt-cancelled-fractures-collarbone-152433


Not sure if CW have edited that page. They were saying "cancelled" but Dowsett has tweeted there is no cancellation nor postponement. Bummer for him though.


----------



## Diggs (14 Jan 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Not sure if CW have edited that page. They were saying "cancelled" but Dowsett has tweeted there is no cancellation nor postponement. Bummer for him though.


Quite agree, guess there's no point calling off until they see how he is post-op. But hardly ideal prep


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2015)

Diggs said:


> Quite agree, guess there's no point calling off until they see how he is post-op. But hardly ideal prep


Postponed now.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Postponed now.


It had to be really. Dowsett had been upbeat about still having a go, but it wouldn't have been a great idea.

The trouble is, if Wiggins does what is expected of him later in the year, then after that it will be a waste of time for most other riders to even think about it. Cancellara doesn't fancy it now. Apart from Tony Martin, who else could potentially beat a Wiggins record?


----------



## gds58 (23 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It had to be really. Dowsett had been upbeat about still having a go, but it wouldn't have been a great idea.
> 
> The trouble is, if Wiggins does what is expected of him later in the year, then after that it will be a waste of time for most other riders to even think about it. Cancellara doesn't fancy it now. Apart from Tony Martin, who else could potentially beat a Wiggins record?


Not even sure that Tony Martin could beat a good Wiggins effort as he has very little track experience compared to Wiggins who is an absolute master of the boards. This makes a big difference over a 60 minute flat out effort.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2015)

gds58 said:


> Not even sure that Tony Martin could beat a good Wiggins effort as he has very little track experience compared to Wiggins who is an absolute master of the boards. This makes a big difference over a 60 minute flat out effort.


I think you could well be right!

It is no doubt expecting too much, but it would be great if Wiggins could finish his career with a Classics win, an almost unbeatable hour record, and one last Olympic Gold! Actually, even just 1 of those 3 would be fantastic.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I think you could well be right!
> 
> It is no doubt expecting too much, but it would be great if Wiggins could finish his career with a Classics win, an almost unbeatable hour record, and one last Olympic Gold! Actually, even just 1 of those 3 would be fantastic.



I'm hoping for PR and the Hour. Not bothered about the Olympics...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm hoping for PR and the Hour. Not bothered about the Olympics...


It is quite interesting to see how Cancellara has changed his tune about Wiggins and Paris Roubaix after last year!



Cancellara about Wiggins before 2014 Paris Roubaix said:


> ... "with Tour de France weight you’re not going to go anywhere,” although he would later add diplomatically that “everyone is welcome to Roubaix.”



But now ...



Cancellara on Wiggins 2015 said:


> "It’s not just talk he made it is a really serious thing. He prepared last year and he came pretty close and he impressed a lot of people. Roubaix is a special race and Bradley is a serious contender ...
> 
> What Bradley will do at the moment, nobody knows. We know that he is going to go for Roubaix but he can also be competitive for Flanders. We know Bradley when he focusses on things he normally somehow achieves it. He is one of those contenders that people can look at."


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It is no doubt expecting too much, but it would be great if Wiggins could finish his career with a Classics win, an almost unbeatable hour record, and one last Olympic Gold!



I think he'll do the hour, and I'd like to think he'll get close to or beat the outright time. I think he'll have a good go at a Classic if he can keep Sky on board. I keep finding myself wondering whether Wiggins will struggle to get into the Olympic team. The focus seems to be very much on bringing new young riders forward for Rio. Sutton says not, but I wonder whether there'll be a bit of yesterday's man / face doesn't fit about it from the management; and some of the younger riders may not be there yet but they're looking very quick.

In other news, Richard Williams' article on the hour:
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2015/jan/23/hour-record-bradley-wiggins-alex-dowsett-cycling


----------



## Rasmus (30 Jan 2015)

Looks like there will be live streaming of Bobridge's attempt tomorrow


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gib8TVFbPRA


----------



## smutchin (30 Jan 2015)

Oh yes, my dream come true - finally the opportunity to get up in the middle of the night to watch an Australian going round and round in circles for an hour.


----------



## subaqua (30 Jan 2015)

smutchin said:


> Oh yes, my dream come true - finally the opportunity to get up in the middle of the night to watch an Australian going round and round in circles for an hour.


When you have finished that British Eurosport are showing after a long weight  the live final of paint drying followed by the semi finals of the grass growing contests.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2015)

smutchin said:


> Oh yes, my dream come true - finally the opportunity to get up in the middle of the night to watch an Australian going round and round in circles for an hour.


Is it true that cyclists go the other way round south of the equator?


----------



## shadow master (30 Jan 2015)

Wiggins is the perfect machine for the job...old enough.. Its a mental game....great time trial rider......can keep good pace.....ex track athlete.... Its his church! May seem a bit boring to people but if you actually look at the history of the hour records it throws up some great stories and unique characters mercx, Moser,boardman,and the great grahaeme obree!


----------



## smutchin (30 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Is it true that cyclists go the other way round south of the equator?



I am so nicking that.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

Well, I made the effort to get up early to watch this and ... it is just watching him ride round and round! No commentary most of the time, no indication of speed, nor of how he is doing relative to his schedule. Blimey, if I were not a cycling fan, I would shut the tablet down and grab another hour of sleep!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 Jan 2015)

And the crowd aren't exactly lighting it up either! He looks on for it though.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

Commentary!

And now a clock!

How about a decent mix of the music and the crowd noise so we can sense the atmosphere?

And a permanent graphic showing average speed and the current record?


----------



## Rasmus (31 Jan 2015)

Lap times been slow recently. Does he have enough left for a final push?


----------



## Rasmus (31 Jan 2015)

No good! Twitter says 51.3 km

So, about two laps short. Not exactly "incredibly close". Maybe someone on the production team should have had a look at the lap board in the last 5 minutes?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

Ouch! 

Well, he had the guts to have a go and he certainly didn't leave much in the tank ...

I think it makes it more interesting for some riders to fail on the way up to a longer-lasting record.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> I think it makes it more interesting for some riders to fail on the way up to a longer-lasting record.


This.


----------



## Rasmus (31 Jan 2015)

Lap time stats from @inrng


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

To my relatively uneducated eye, that suggests that he went too hard at the start and paid for it later?


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2015)

1. Matthias Brändle - 51.852km
2. Jack Bobridge - 51,3km
3. Jens Voigt - 51.1km

It makes Voigt's time look less shabby than we thought


----------



## Rasmus (31 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> To my relatively uneducated eye, that suggests that he went too hard at the start and paid for it later?


Possibly, yes. It would be interesting to see a similar chart for Voigt and Brandle's efforts. Also noticeable that he made several large increases in speed which he could not sustain.


----------



## Rasmus (31 Jan 2015)

Twitter delivers again!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

Yep, looks like 'consistency is king', and if you can't be consistent, then start off conservatively and slowly speed up as the hour progresses.

If the pundits are right about Wiggins, then he will hold Bobridge's starting speed for most of the hour!


----------



## PaddyMcc (31 Jan 2015)

Wow, I tried to watch it but the lack of commentary and graphics put me off. I wish it hadn't now as looking at the stats I think this was a brave attempt and underlines how hard this epic trial actually is. Good on ya fella, great attempt


----------



## T4tomo (31 Jan 2015)

Certainly looks like he went off too hard and paid for it, interestingly Jens was probably a little conservative, but then he was facing a lower target to get the record, which he duly got.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2015)

T4tomo said:


> but then he was facing a lower target to get the record, which he duly got.



Exactly so. Voigt knew his record wouldn't last so getting it pro-tem was all he was after


----------



## smutchin (31 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> No commentary most of the time, no indication of speed, nor of how he is doing relative to his schedule.



I watched the start before heading out to parkrun. Didn't have sound so wasn't aware of the lack of commentary but judging by the way his coach was hopping about round the start line, it seemed clear that he did indeed go off too quickly.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jan 2015)

Bobridge was never going to do this, whatever the Aussie fans thought. I also think that the way he rode the TDU would have taken too much out of him rather than been good preparation.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2015)

o


Flying_Monkey said:


> Bobridge was never going to do this, whatever the Aussie fans thought. I also think that the way he rose the TDU would have taken too much out of him rather than been good preparation.


Is Dennis going to?
Predictions are slightly harder before the event


----------



## smutchin (31 Jan 2015)

I have to admit I did wonder during the TDU if Dennis was taking too much out of himself before his Hour attempt, although he is giving himself a bit longer to recover than Bobridge. 

However, I wouldn't be surprised if Dennis's performance in the TDU was more a side effect of his preparation for the Hour than a sign of rash exuberance. Most of the field would be aiming to peak later in the season but Dennis should be more or less at the top of his form right now. 

Bobridge, on the other hand, I suspect, just isn't good enough. 

Looking at the Aussie championships, Dennis was probably taking it relatively easy - you'd expect him to beat Porte in a TT under normal circumstances.

So, in conclusion, my prediction is that Dennis will take the record.


----------



## shadow master (31 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Well, he had the guts to have a go and he certainly didn't leave much in the tank ...
> 
> I think it makes it more interesting for some riders to fail on the way up to a longer-lasting record.


Only a week till the next Aussie fails....just warming it up for Wiggins....or the son of grahaeme obree


----------



## shadow master (31 Jan 2015)

smutchin said:


> I have to admit I did wonder during the TDU if Dennis was taking too much out of himself before his Hour attempt, although he is giving himself a bit longer to recover than Bobridge.
> 
> However, I wouldn't be surprised if Dennis's performance in the TDU was more a side effect of his preparation for the Hour than a sign of rash exuberance. Most of the field would be aiming to peak later in the season but Dennis should be more or less at the top of his form right now.
> 
> ...


Bobridge is too young...its a mental game,mental strength peaks in your mid thirties!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

Bobridge was completely shagged at the end, he tweeted something along the lines of being the closest to death without actually dying.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Feb 2015)

I don't think Dennis will be as dumb as Bobridge in attacking almost every day on a stage race that starts a few days before the record, but I still think he may be too young and he does not have the track experience. So, just because @smutchin said he will, I am going to say he won't. The Hour is, as @shadow master said, a discipline that requires the kinds of skills that come with age and experience. However, whether Dennis does do it or not, Wiggins will absolutely destroy the record, and set something that will stand for a few years, I think.


----------



## smutchin (1 Feb 2015)

Not sure about the age thing - Matthias Brändle is only 25, after all - but definitely agree that regardless of what Dennis does, Wiggo will most likely set a record that will be very hard to beat. 

It's a shame about Dowsett because he could at least have given Wiggo a decent target to aim at.


----------



## thom (1 Feb 2015)

Young and up and coming rider gives I a go. And fails. Irrespective of his nationality, such guys should first get the credit they deserve for putting on a show when they had the chance to make an event of it in Australia, at home. You got to give it a go to get the experience.
Normally young guys are greeted with enthusiasm for pushing their limits. Just saying...


----------



## shadow master (1 Feb 2015)

thom said:


> Young and up and coming rider gives I a go. And fails. Irrespective of his nationality, such guys should first get the credit they deserve for putting on a show when they had the chance to make an event of it in Australia, at home. You got to give it a go to get the experience.
> Normally young guys are greeted with enthusiasm for pushing their limits. Just saying...


You've only got to look at the graph above to see the erratic lap times/speeds,the rhythm just isn't there,too fast at the start,and fade at the end,didn't study the master of the hour Graeme obree!


----------



## thom (1 Feb 2015)

shadow master said:


> You've only got to look at the graph above to see the erratic lap times/speeds,the rhythm just isn't there,too fast at the start,and fade at the end,didn't study the master of the hour Graeme obree!


Um.... So what?
He has the second best distance for the hour as the record currently stands. Do you think Obree didn't give it a go and fail along the way?

The UCI should get credit for reinvigorating this event and we should respect the riders for putting themselves on the line so publicly.


----------



## thom (1 Feb 2015)

User said:


> How old was Obree when he set the record?


Aye and don't forget his first attempt in 1993 was a failure by more than a kilometer. So he got up early the next day and had another go.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Feb 2015)

Obree is an enormous exception in almost every way. One of my favourite riders, but hardly an example coaches are likely to even be able to teach.


----------



## smutchin (1 Feb 2015)

thom said:


> we should respect the riders for putting themselves on the line so publicly.



1. Bobridge is a professional - he trades in results, not sympathy votes.
2. He's Australian... 

If you want to talk about riders who deserve more credit than they've been given, how about Brändle? He may not have the medals to match Bobridge but he is a seriously talented young rider. He completed his first Giro as a 20-year-old neo-pro, finishing 90th, which is in many ways far more impressive than anything Bobridge has achieved so far. And for a young rider with no real track pedigree to come along and break the Hour record at fairly short notice in the way he did is quite extraordinary when you stop and think about it (especially when you remember that he did it on a short track). He might really get a chance to shine now his team has been given World Tour status.


----------



## thom (1 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> 1. Bobridge is a professional - he trades in results, not sympathy votes.
> 2. He's Australian...
> 
> If you want to talk about riders who deserve more credit than they've been given, how about Brändle?


Totally agree re Brandle.

1 professionals also get paid to put on a show, which he did, at a scheduled track meet in Australia, with an audience that was larger for his efforts, where he succeeded in breaking the Australian record for the hour and in missing the world record posted the world's second best ever distance and showed something of how hard that damn thing is...
Most people fail a lot before they succeed - it is part and parcel of doing something difficult.

2 would that the derogatory comments were actually trying to be humorous in that regard...

edit: some wise words from Obree : http://road.cc/content/news/141747-...obridge-should-attempt-hour-record-again-week
He suggests that as with himself and Moser, having a second bite at the cherry may be best for Bobridge.
Encouragement indeed - there's no doubting it would take a lot of guts.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2015)

A second attempt this coming week really _would_ take some guts!


----------



## smutchin (2 Feb 2015)

thom said:


> 2 would that the derogatory comments were actually trying to be humorous in that regard...



Tbh, I don't know what you're referring to - the only 'derogatory' comment I've seen is FM's use of the word 'dumb' but I'd say that's a fair assessment of the way he rode the TDU knowing that he was attempting the Hour a week later. Tactically naive at best.


----------



## thom (2 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> Tbh, I don't know what you're referring to - the only 'derogatory' comment I've seen is FM's use of the word 'dumb' but I'd say that's a fair assessment of the way he rode the TDU knowing that he was attempting the Hour a week later. Tactically naive at best.


Nobody's pointed out that riding the way he did in both the TdU and then the to take on the hour record was a purely professional calculation - he rides for "Team Budget Forklifts" ffs !

I could go on. I don't want to - some posters are just rather predictable.


----------



## smutchin (2 Feb 2015)

So his Hour attempt was more a publicity stunt for his team than a serious attempt on the record? Cynical.


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> So his Hour attempt was more a publicity stunt for his team than a serious attempt on the record? Cynical.



Some quotes from the team owner.

_"It's certainly got a marketing side to it. It gets our name out to a corporate level that we're supporting a growing sport... We're pumping that up and promoting it because of all the benefits of it."

"We're a loyal company, loyal to our customers and loyal to our suppliers and it's the same thing when we enter into a project like this," he grins. "We're looking at it for the long term but also a commercial basis."

If he were to analyse return on investment, just a month into the 2015 season, Leunig would probably find that he was on the way to a coming out in front.
_
A business decision certainly but is that just cynical?


----------



## smutchin (2 Feb 2015)

Depends how you look at it. If you're one of the punters who paid good money to watch what you thought was a genuine sporting endeavour rather than a marketing exercise, then maybe you could be excused for thinking it's cynical.

But hey-ho, this is professional sport we're talking about after all, so no one should be surprised.


----------



## thom (2 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> So his Hour attempt was more a publicity stunt for his team than a serious attempt on the record? Cynical.


Make your own judgement - see it as trying to play a part in promoting the sport, or something more cynical. The choice is yours. Bobridge's failure and suffering is his. It is up to you and your judgement whether you care to empathise with him or whether you would have with Obree or Moses had they only been able to take a single shot at the record.


----------



## thom (2 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> Depends how you look at it. If you're one of the punters who paid good money to watch what you thought was a genuine sporting endeavour rather than a marketing exercise, then maybe you could be excused for thinking it's cynical.
> 
> But hey-ho, this is professional sport we're talking about after all, so no one should be surprised.


I think the event was part of a scheduled track event and I don't buy the notion that his effort was not genuine.


----------



## smutchin (2 Feb 2015)

I believe his effort was genuine. I applaud him for giving it a go. And yes, if his attempt helps to promote the sport to a wider audience, then good for him.

But I don't believe his preparation was ideal, as per FM's assessment, and I stand by my earlier comment that he's probably just not good enough anyway - he's a decent rider but not in the same league as Rohan Dennis or Matthias Brändle. 

That's not a criticism, it's an impartial, objective assessment - I may be wrong (it wouldn't be the first time), but I'm most definitely not just slagging him off for the sake of it. And his efforts in the TDU did at least bring him the climber's jersey, for which I congratulate him, even if it did damage his chances of getting the Hour record.


----------



## Hont (2 Feb 2015)

Cycling news interview with Bobridge's coach, who refers to a last minute change of gearing, which may explain the pacing fail...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bobridge-coach-gutted-after-missing-hour-record


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Feb 2015)

I'm certainly not criticising Bobridge for having a go. I just don't think he prepared in the best manner for the attempt. I think he is certainly capable of beating the current record, but by the time he tries again, it may well have passed further beyond him. You can bet that someone like Wiggins, with Shane Sutton coaching him, is going to leave nothing to chance, and will lap like a metronome. Cancellara would be the same. There are several others who could also take the record much further.


----------



## Hont (2 Feb 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm certainly not criticising Bobridge for having a go. I just don't think he prepared in the best manner for the attempt. I think he is certainly capable of beating the current record, but by the time he tries again, it may well have passed further beyond him. You can bet that someone like Wiggins, with Shane Sutton coaching him, is going to leave nothing to chance, and will lap like a metronome. Cancellara would be the same. There are several others who could also take the record much further.


Agree. I think a lot of those having a go now, with sub-optimal preparation, are doing so because the window of opportunity may not be open for long.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Feb 2015)

Hont said:


> Agree. I think a lot of those having a go now, with sub-optimal preparation, are doing so because the window of opportunity may not be open for long.



I agree: they want to get their names in the record books while they still can. And who can blame them?


----------



## Chris Norton (5 Feb 2015)

As far as I see it the big three are push this thing further than most rider's would even give it a crack for. Wiggins, Cancellara and Martin would all beat the current record. I'm not sure Martin would prepare himself to have a go at it though. I think it'll be Cancellara having a go first once the spring classics are done and then we'll all get whipped into a frenzy by Wiggins having a pop in July to take everyone's mind off the TDF.

Mere mortals will not have a go once Wiggins has done his thing and we'll not hear about it until Martin has a few more years on the road and decide's now's the time (2020 anyone?).


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2015)

Chris Norton said:


> As far as I see it the big three are push this thing further than most rider's would even give it a crack for. Wiggins, Cancellara and Martin would all beat the current record. I'm not sure Martin would prepare himself to have a go at it though. I think it'll be Cancellara having a go first once the spring classics are done and then we'll all get whipped into a frenzy by Wiggins having a pop in July to take everyone's mind off the TDF.
> 
> Mere mortals will not have a go once Wiggins has done his thing and we'll not hear about it until Martin has a few more years on the road and decide's now's the time (2020 anyone?).


Cancellara doesn't like the rule changes and has shelved the idea for now.


----------



## thom (5 Feb 2015)

Chris Norton said:


> As far as I see it the big three are push this thing further than most rider's would even give it a crack for. Wiggins, Cancellara and Martin would all beat the current record. I'm not sure Martin would prepare himself to have a go at it though. I think it'll be Cancellara having a go first once the spring classics are done and then we'll all get whipped into a frenzy by Wiggins having a pop in July to take everyone's mind off the TDF.
> 
> Mere mortals will not have a go once Wiggins has done his thing and we'll not hear about it until Martin has a few more years on the road and decide's now's the time (2020 anyone?).


A flying Wiggo will almost surely put up a longer distance than we've got so far.
I suspect TM would go further to be honest but in any case, Wiggo has to get to the track first. Injuries and misfortune happen, eg. Dowsett recently and Wiggins in times past. I don't think it is right to think it is a done deal that Wiggins will take the record.


----------



## thom (5 Feb 2015)




----------



## thom (8 Feb 2015)

56x14 gearing
He's not aiming to smash it like Bobridge was, so expect him to be slower initially but better able to maintain his early pacing.

BMC advertisement certainly on show today ;-)


----------



## Rasmus (8 Feb 2015)

Looking rock solid so far.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Feb 2015)

He's threatening the 53km mark...


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2015)

31 secs up - slowly increasing his pace


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Feb 2015)

19mm tyres at 15.5 bar? 225 psi?? Is that right?


----------



## PaddyMcc (8 Feb 2015)

I am enjoying this, that little info box showing average speed etc makes all the difference


----------



## SWSteve (8 Feb 2015)

There's just not enough BMC branding on show!


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2015)

10 mins to go, he's starting to slow now but has a lot to play with


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Feb 2015)

Looking good. Unless he collapses he's got this.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (8 Feb 2015)

Rohan's legs must be screaming.

Allez! Allez! Allez!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (8 Feb 2015)

Well done Rohan, Good job


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2015)

52,491
chapeau Rohan Dennis


----------



## Rasmus (8 Feb 2015)

Brilliant effort. Wonder if Dowsett is getting worried...


----------



## PaddyMcc (8 Feb 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Feb 2015)

Very well paced. Good job, Rohan Denis!


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2015)

Looks so fresh he could have another shot at it this evening!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Feb 2015)

thom said:


> Looks so fresh he could have another shot at it this evening!



Yeah, quite a contrast to Bobridge - I guess that's the extra burst of energy you get from success. But as they say, he'll feel it tomorrow...


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2015)

Hindgight observations:
1) Only Jens got quicker and funnily enough the volatility of his times over a 5/10 lap window appears least
2) Bobridge aimed for too much, couldn't hold his gearing and suffered the most as a consequence...
3) Not one of these specimens got their pacing bang on - I'm sure any one could improve their effort if prepared to go again (which they probably won't) (note this is based upon the reasonable assumption that an even paced effort (constant speed) is most efficient, which given wind resistance is proportional to speed^2 is true for a machine but is not immediately obvious for the efficiency of a human being.)


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2015)

Agreed on all points. I can see Brändle going quicker, and Dennis probably could improve on what he did today. And I'm convinced Dowsett could do better than either of them. Even Bobridge might have a chance with better preparation. 

They'll still all just be keeping the record warm for Wiggo though!

Anyway, great effort by Dennis. Chapeau.


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Feb 2015)

Do they up the temperature in the velodrome for these attempts? Or is it fixed.


----------



## jifdave (11 Feb 2015)

they usually set it warm, less air resistance, i think i read bobridge had it set @ 30 degrees but struggled with the heat.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Do they up the temperature in the velodrome for these attempts? Or is it fixed.


I remember reading that they try to do the rides in warm air. I think warm air is slightly less dense than cool air, and warm muscles work better than cold ones.

I think that they should put an altitude limit on the record. Air is less dense at higher altitudes.

PS Slow typing on my tablet means that my posts keep getting beaten by other posters!


----------



## jifdave (11 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I think that they should put an altitude limit on the record. Air is less dense at higher altitudes.



I also hear that too high up and the oxygen is too little to power the muscles something around 2500ft is perfect i seem to recall


----------



## cyberknight (12 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I think that they should put an altitude limit on the record. Air is less dense at higher altitudes.


Do you think they would allow this ?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Feb 2015)

Nice article on Cycling Tips about an amateur's attempt at the hour.


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2015)

Thomas Dekker is having a go on the 25th at altitude - Aguascalientes.
He's been pretty ordinary since coming back from his drug ban and hasn't got a pro-contract this year IIRC.


----------



## The Couch (23 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Thomas Dekker is having a go on the 25th at altitude - Aguascalientes.
> He's been pretty ordinary since coming back from his drug ban and hasn't got a pro-contract this year IIRC.


Yeah... looking at his results of the past years, can't see him beating much more than Jensie's time (if he can even do that)

Are there any other interesting names in the coming months?
(and yes, I am aware Wiggins will have a go later this year)


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2015)

The Couch said:


> Yeah... looking at his results of the past years, can't see him beating much more than Jensie's time (if he can even do that)
> 
> Are there any other interesting names in the coming months?
> (and yes, I am aware Wiggins will have a go later this year)


Dowsett may reschedule but apart from that most riders will be concentrating on the road I should think.


----------



## smutchin (25 Feb 2015)

270m short. #schadenfreude


View: http://youtu.be/ToQ0n3itoII


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2015)

http://road.cc/content/news/144080-thomas-dekker-misses-out-uci-hour-record-mexico


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Feb 2015)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2015)

It does appear that the UCI is blanking this event on its site. After the shambolic TV coverage, I went onto the site to check the official times but found nary a mention.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Feb 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It does appear that the UCI is blanking this event on its site. After the shambolic TV coverage, I went onto the site to check the official times but found nary a mention.



The timing and oversight of the event appears to have been extremely dubious and no-one even seems sure how many laps he actually did, only that it was less than the current record...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2015)

The first of a 2 part UCI training package for would-be organisers of hour record events ...

Part 1: _How NOT to organise an hour record event_.
Part 2: [_We are still working on part 2!_]


----------



## The Couch (26 Feb 2015)

The Couch said:


> Yeah... looking at his results of the past years, can't see him beating much more than Jensie's time (if he can even do that)





smutchin said:


> 270m short.


Shows what I know... he was (if the count was done correctly ?!) much closer then I would have expected


----------



## Hont (26 Feb 2015)

The Couch said:


> he was (if the count was done correctly ?!) much closer then I would have expected


Indeed. Faster (or further if you like) than Brandle and Bobridge


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Feb 2015)

I think what we are seeing right is effectively a demonstration of what the average top professional can do with a bit of preparation, hence the clustering of results in this general neighbourhood. We are not yet seeing what the real elite with extensive TT and / or track experience, and a much more dedicated training program can do.

This is why I have no doubt that any one of Cancellara, Martin or Wiggins could absolutely destroy the current record and put it beyond any of the other top professionals, putting the Hour record back in the domain of the truly exceptional.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Feb 2015)

It's exactly what the pundits said would happen around 6 months ago.

With the new regulations someone will come in fast and take advantage to place a distance that gets them in the record books, but isn't exceptional. A bunch of others will then come in and nibble the distance up by small amounts between them. Meanwhile one of the big names will be biding their time and preparing.

If it goes as predicted expect one of those big names (Wiggo it seems) to come in and increase the record by a significant margin. Then it'll all go quiet for a while. Possibly until the next rules change.


----------



## fimm (26 Feb 2015)

I was at a Q&A with Jens Voigt and that's what he said too... that Wiggo would smash it and (there being no prizes for coming second) only someone who thought they could beat it would then have a go.
He also said that his attempt got some massive number of views (for what is after all just someone cycling round in circles for an hour) and so other sponsors/teams then thought "we'll have some of that"...


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2015)

Larsson is going to have a go at the Revolution on Saturday


----------



## The Couch (10 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Larsson is going to have a go at the Revolution on Saturday


Hmmm... not even using the elevation trick of Dekker... can't see this as a real valid attempt to beat Dennis (although before hand I though the same about Dekker )


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2015)

It seems a bit last minute but maybe that only applies to the announcement.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Mar 2015)

Revolution is a bit of a circus though, isn't it. I think it's a fair guess that it's more of a bandwagon move.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Mar 2015)

Larsson fell only 10 laps short...


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Larsson fell only 10 laps short...


So far and yet so far


----------



## The Couch (31 Mar 2015)

Dowsett will have a go at the Hour Record on 2nd of May 
(as you may recall he had to call off his earlier date because of a broken collarbone)


----------



## oldroadman (1 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> Dowsett will have a go at the Hour Record on 2nd of May
> (as you may recall he had to call off his earlier date because of a broken collarbone)


I'll gue3ss he may well set a new distance. Whether it will stand an assault by BW will be interesting to see, and if it does not, whether he might have another go. Seems like most profis who attempt the hour do it just once, and with the level of preparation and pain involved, I'm not surprised!


----------



## jifdave (15 Apr 2015)

Wiggo going 7th June 

http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/n...l-attempt-to-break-historic-world-hour-record


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Apr 2015)

jifdave said:


> Wiggo going 7th June
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/n...l-attempt-to-break-historic-world-hour-record



So, Dowsett will hold the record for a month...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Apr 2015)

Reading on social media that tickets for the Wiggins attempt sold out in 7 minutes. Jeepers.


----------



## Louch (17 Apr 2015)

I got one. Site was crazy with what it was saying vailable and not


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> So, Dowsett will hold the record for a month...


An article in Cycling Weekly this week suggested that he "bristled" at that kind of thinking ...


Cycling Weekly interview said:


> Brad is a phenomenal athlete, and he'll be phenomenal at the Hour, just as he is with anything else he sets his mind to. But I don't think it will be a walk in the park for him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> An article in Cycling Weekly this week suggested that he "bristled" at that kind of thinking ...


Dowsett performs best when he's angry!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Dowsett performs best when he's angry!


Bring it on!


----------



## zizou (26 Apr 2015)

"Only" 16 minutes but those figures are seriously impressive - there are not that many track sprinters in the UK who are capable of those sorts of splits for a single kilo never mind doing it 15 times in a row


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Apr 2015)

Jesus that is fast, well paced as well


----------



## SWSteve (26 Apr 2015)

I know Wiggo is fast, and looking at that I think 'Jeez he's fast'...but I wonder what Dowsett is thinking considering his Hour will be happening less than a week from now...


----------



## fimm (1 May 2015)

Really interesting article about Alex Dowsett here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/get-inspired/32434988
I for one did not know that he has Haemophilia.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

And he's on his way. I don't have eurosport so...http://cricfree.tv/update/euro2.php


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2015)

I'm sat in work literally yards from the Velodrome. Sending him fast thoughts.


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

I know it's early days yet and he's still fresh but he looks great on the bike - very smooth, very stable and a perfect line. Hope he can sustain this...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> I know it's early days yet and he's still fresh but he looks great on the bike - very smooth, very stable and a perfect line. Hope he can sustain this...


Just one stray off line that I've noticed but, yes, he looks very rhythmic.


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

"Aerodynamistry"

Is that a real word?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

The number in red that comes up at the end of the lap, is that based on Dennis' actual performance (i.e. where he was at the same stage) or is it based on his overall performance?

EDIT: Ok, it's been answered. Same stage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

smutchin said:


> "Aerodynamistry"
> 
> Is that a real word?


I did a double take when I heard it but I think it like it.


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The number in red that comes up at the end of the lap, is that based on Dennis' actual performance (i.e. where he was at the same stage) or is it based on his overall performance?



Think it's actual pace.


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

8 seconds slower than Dennis for 100 laps


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

He's speeding up now. Gap is falling...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

Still building speed though not yet up to Dennis.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

8.1 seconds down

7.6

Under 7


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

Still holding the line well - almost too well!

Still getting faster too...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

Deficit under 6 now - it crept up a bit but he's now back on track


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

Really upping the pace now. Looking very good


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2015)

Close. ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

Under 5


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

Christ, he's going to smash it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

He's feeling 'good' - under 4.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

He's looking green!


----------



## Twotter (2 May 2015)

He's got time for a coffee stop at this rate


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

Three minutes to go and nearly a lap ahead of Dennis now


----------



## tug benson (2 May 2015)

go on Alex


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

There's still no rocking. We're on our way to the record....


----------



## Twotter (2 May 2015)

Brilliant ride....well done Alex & team


----------



## Rasmus (2 May 2015)

Amazing ride.


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

So close to the 53 mark! Incredible effort.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2015)

brilliant ride


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2015)

That was pretty much a perfect ride. Excellent.


----------



## raindog (2 May 2015)

Fantastic advert for Campag track wheels when he lifted the bike up


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

52.937 Km. Just missed 53.


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2015)

52.937km. Incredible.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2015)

Coming back for another go after Wiggo, what a brilliant rider.


----------



## Rasmus (2 May 2015)

Nice sprint at the end - but could he have gone at slightly faster pace...


----------



## raindog (2 May 2015)




----------



## screenman (2 May 2015)

Rasmus, he did not need to. Bubka made a good living bit by bit.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 May 2015)

Great ride.


----------



## thom (2 May 2015)

Fab. I think he's said he may try again after Wiggo's attempt. That would be wicked.


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Fairly soon - interview immediately after he got off.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2015)

Just seen it on the BBC website

A cracking ride 

_Chapeau!!_


----------



## dan_bo (2 May 2015)

Went down and watched the second half of his ride. Massive effort in a great atmosphere.


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2015)

Hutch's assessment:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...owsetts-hour-he-could-have-gone-faster-169585


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

Dowsett surprised me. His reaction and demeanour immediately afterwards was telling.
Was there any particular Movistar involvement in his attempt, or just leave of absence? Where did the backroom staff come from?


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2015)

Eusebio Unzue was present for the attempt. Don't know if that was just as a VIP guest or someone actively involved in the effort, but I get the impression the team have been very supportive.


----------



## uclown2002 (4 May 2015)

Wiggin's target is 54km.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/may/03/sir-bradley-wiggins-world-hour-record


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 May 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> Wiggin's target is 54km.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/may/03/sir-bradley-wiggins-world-hour-record



I think his real target is 55km - he's training so that 54 is what he knows he can do as a baseline.


----------



## raindog (4 May 2015)

If ever Wiggins manages 55 I doubt Alex will have a second stab at it.


----------



## HF2300 (4 May 2015)

Still like to see someone go over Boardman's old record and set an undisputed. I don't think it's totally out of reach, either. Sponsor and earnings etc. wise, nudging up towards it in increments probably works better, though.


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2015)

As Hutch points out, Dowsett at 26 is yet to reach his peak. In the long run, he could well eclipse Wiggo's achievements as a time trial specialist (though he'll probably never be as much of an all-rounder).


----------



## HF2300 (4 May 2015)

... and Dowsett himself said they were aiming at a record pace on Saturday, not a maximum pace. Would be nice to think Wiggins' attempt won't put a big pause to things, even if he does do 55 or even 56.


----------



## Hont (5 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> even if he does do 55 or even 56.


I saw a quote from Wiggins dismissing the possibility of beating Boardman's old record saying that the superman position was way better than anything he was allowed to use and that Boardman's bike was as aero as Wiggins' as well. If I can find it I'll dig it out.

Edit. Found it...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/testing-suggests-wiggins-on-target-for-hour-record

“I disagree strongly actually because Chris was 20 years ahead of his time. I’ve got that bike that he rode in 96 at home. Aerodynamically that Superman position is streets ahead of anything that you’re allowed in the regulations,” Wiggins explained.

“The bike itself also beats anything from the modern era in the wind tunnel. Other than the skinsuits, which have moved on since Chris’ time, he was 20 years ahead of his time.”


----------



## HF2300 (6 May 2015)

Thanks, that's interesting. Boardman's been quoted as saying Wiggins could do over 55, and interestingly rates a 55 effort with the current equipment and position as equivalent to a 56 using Superman. He also seemed to think 56 is potentially doable (or at least, not impossible), though that it would be very close unless the regulations change.

I must admit that hoping for a 56+ in June, while it would be great, is rather hopeful (or wishful) thinking on my part; at that speed and distance, the difficulty of adding 'just an extra k' can't be underestimated. I can't help feeling it'll come, though, and perhaps it isn't that far away if Wiggins is at 55 now. His 'Chris was 20 years ahead' only takes us to next year...


----------



## raindog (6 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> ....and perhaps it isn't that far away if Wiggins is at 55 now.


Take it easy, he hasn't done it yet!


----------



## HF2300 (6 May 2015)

Well, I did say IF...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2015)

Wiggins confirms that he is aiming for 55. What's more he says that he could break the current record 'tomorrow' but he wants to set a record that will last twenty years! Fighting talk...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wiggins-i-could-break-the-hour-record-tomorrow


----------



## MisterStan (6 May 2015)

I wanted it all to stand for a lot more than just being on a Rice Krispies packet.

Brilliant.


----------



## beastie (18 May 2015)

Wiggins going well

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02rnyr1


----------



## PaddyMcc (29 May 2015)

I see Sky sports have hijacked the live broadcast


----------



## Louch (29 May 2015)

No hijacking when they announced it from start. What did u expect when sky are his main sponsor??


----------



## PaddyMcc (30 May 2015)

Louch said:


> No hijacking when they announced it from start. What did u expect when sky are his main sponsor??


I guess so. However, I note they also say it will be live on YouTube, if so, my fears are allayed


----------



## Buddfox (30 May 2015)

And on the British Cycling website I think? Or the UCI website.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 May 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> I see Sky sports have hijacked the live broadcast



Free Sky streams on the internet are easy enough to find


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Jun 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> I see Sky sports have hijacked the live broadcast


It's available FOC on the Sky Sports website, their Youtube channel and on Pick TV (satellite and freeview - check your programme guide for details) 

http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/n...dley-wiggins-hour-record-attempt-how-to-watch


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Jun 2015)

Turns out some revolutions are televised.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Jun 2015)

Bradley Wiggins said:


> I could break the record tomorrow. But I don’t just want to break it, I want to put it right up there, as far out of reach as I can ... I think if I do it, it will stand for 20 years.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wiggins-i-could-break-the-hour-record-tomorrow



Bradley Wiggins said:


> I welcome competition. Whatever I do on Sunday I hope someone goes for the record again, even if they fail. If no one attacks them ... then the record will sit there dormant. Up to now it seems like people have been in a rush to get in there before I do it, and that’s great, but I hope it continues after this weekend.



http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/jun/02/bradley-wiggins-cycling-hour-record

Also suggests that Boardman's record is doable but the predicted high pressure over the weekend might put it out of reach.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Jun 2015)

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/06/bradley-wiggins-pinarello-bolide-hr/ 

Brad's bike.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2015)

> Sir Bradley Wiggins said: “The UCI Hour Record is the toughest challenge of human performance in cycling, where every fraction of a second matters.
> 
> “I’ve worked with Jaguar’s performance engineers since 2010, and their world class knowledge and experience in aerodynamics, combined with Pinarello’s expert frame building, gives me confidence that I can set a new standard on Sunday.



Bradley Wiggins said that? _The_ Bradley Wiggins?


----------



## Beebo (5 Jun 2015)

MisterStan said:


> http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/06/bradley-wiggins-pinarello-bolide-hr/
> 
> Brad's bike.


Shame there isnt actually a single picture of the bike, just a load of arty farty shots of various bits.
Someone in the pictures deptartment has got a bit carried away.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Jun 2015)

Beebo said:


> Shame there isnt actually a single picture of the bike, just a load of arty farty shots of various bits.
> Someone in the pictures deptartment has got a bit carried away.


You have to cut them out and stick them together.....


----------



## rich p (5 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Bradley Wiggins said that? _The_ Bradley Wiggins?


Strictly speaking, it was Jaguar's PR man, but it's what Brad would have said if he gave a toss about PR.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2015)

Beebo said:


> Shame there isnt actually a single picture of the bike, just a load of arty farty shots of various bits.
> Someone in the pictures deptartment has got a bit carried away.


It's the same in Cycling News. I think Jaguarello are doing a bit of teasing with their photo releases.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2015)

Today's little bit more seems to be some technical bike details - http://road.cc/content/news/153684-...cord-pinarello-bolide-design-details-revealed


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jun 2015)

UCI compliant, might pick a couple up...


----------



## Louch (7 Jun 2015)

Hoping he gifts me a spare when he is done


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jun 2015)

Good luck to Brad, but it won't be a real record unless he beats Boardman's 56.375 km set in 1996.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jun 2015)

given the bike restrictions it will be a real feat to go that far.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

I'm going to suggest a new rule to the UCI - the total length of publicity for an event cannot exceed the total time of the event. So only one hour max of publicity for the hour record. Release all info about the event within a one hour window. And that's it.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2015)

I remember the Graeme Obree farce where the bike design was banned between morning and afternoon sessions.

First of all the saddle was too far forward, then after he shortened the saddle so the position met the criteria, the altered saddle was banned as it was no longer a saddle that was "commercially available"

He then obtained a commercially available child's saddle, but that was also banned

On another occasion his handlebars became illegal

I wonder whether Wiggins bike would be able to pass all the hoops that Obree was forced to jump through?


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I remember the Graeme Obree farce where the bike design was banned between morning and afternoon sessions.
> 
> First of all the saddle was too far forward, then after he shortened the saddle so the position met the criteria, the altered saddle was banned as it was no longer a saddle that was "commercially available"
> 
> ...


You do know why there's been an upsurge in interest and attempts lately, don't you?


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I remember the Graeme Obree farce where the bike design was banned between morning and afternoon sessions.
> 
> First of all the saddle was too far forward, then after he shortened the saddle so the position met the criteria, the altered saddle was banned as it was no longer a saddle that was "commercially available"
> 
> ...



I thought all that lot was for the pursuit, a long time ago so my memory may not be 100%.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

.....and he is off. Are we allowed to post updates in here?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> .....and he is off. Are we allowed to post updates in here?


Don't see why not - the thread title mentions spoilers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't see why not - the thread title mentions spoilers.


Good. Lap 30 at 8:34


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jun 2015)

How those legs can do 400 watts is beyond me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

10 minutes in, 36 laps.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jun 2015)

54k at that pace right?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

He's 30 seconds up on world record pace, so Sarah Storey says


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2015)

Update...

Aero helmets and disc wheels were banned form the hour attempt in the late 90's


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

43 seconds up now


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

The Sky coverage is shite. They missed the start and there are no meaningful graphics. Plus all the hyperbole in the build-up was tarsome.

Brad is going bloody quick though, despite seemingly being unable to get close to the black line.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> You do know why there's been an upsurge in interest and attempts lately, don't you?




Why don't you explain to us why the regulations were changed again to include some previous hour records, but not others?


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jun 2015)

In order for it to count you must be called Eddy Merckx and be wearing parachute pants and a cravat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

54.45km pace after 20 minutes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He's 30 seconds up on world record pace, so Sarah Storey says


51 seconds up now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 51 seconds up now


57.7 now


----------



## tug benson (7 Jun 2015)

He looks amazing on the bike


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

1:08


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jun 2015)

always does he must have great back flexion


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 1:08


1 minute 10


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

Working link anyone?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Working link anyone?


Is on channel 11 if you have freeview, otherwise it is on skys website or the UCI website


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

Try the Sky sports website


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

1:20


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2015)

He is looking incredible, at this rate he could put nearly 3k on the record


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is on channel 11 if you have freeview, otherwise it is on skys website or the UCI website


UCI Youtube stream is blocked to UK viewers.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

Found one, thanks folks


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

Would be nice to see his lap splits. Looks like he's settled into a steady pace but hard to tell. The average speed is creeping up lap by lap though. If he can keep this up, he'll get close to 55km.


----------



## marzjennings (7 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Working link anyone?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=7202&v=EObB94B8tgQ


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

Team Wiggo


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Would be nice to see his lap splits. Looks like he's settled into a steady pace but hard to tell. The average speed is creeping up lap by lap though. If he can keep this up, he'll get close to 55km.


I'm working on the steady increase in lead over time. Around 1 second every 3 or so laps.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

Can I pick Wiggins for the pro pundits prediction for this one please?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

1:30


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

He's suddenly upped the pace again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> He's suddenly upped the pace again.


Yes, he got 1:18 ahead, then did half a km at 1:17, since then he's upped it again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

Would be great if he could get Boardmans distance, isn't that 56+?


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

marzjennings said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=7202&v=EObB94B8tgQ


Fascinating comments on the right: Goety is a cockney faggot, apparently.


----------



## marzjennings (7 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Fascinating comments on the right: Goety is a cockney faggot, apparently.


Some of the comments are classic.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jun 2015)

looks like its hurting now


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

Nice cadence from Seb there, bouncing a bit but not bad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

Seb Coe looked like he was humping someone when getting interviewed. Badly.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Would be great if he could get Boardmans distance, isn't that 56+?


But not included...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

1:40 up. If he can keep this going at this rate it'll be a while before anybody challenges it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Nice cadence from Seb there, bouncing a bit but not bad.


He did well to do an interview at the same time


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

Pace dropping now. He won't make 55.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Pace dropping now. He won't make 55.



I'm hoping his last 12 minutes he's going to up it again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

He's now into his final 12 minute block. This is where he empties himself - if there's anything left to empty.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> But not included...



It would settle the argument at least. 

But it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

Personally I wouldn't want to see Boardman's distance beaten.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

Apparently he's going to do it in double quick time. Shoot the commentator.

''It's barely indiscernable'' Nobber!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

What distance do you think Dowsett will think, "nah, he can have it."?


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

Come back Carlton Kirby, all is forgiven...

Who is this utter nobber?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

Stuck around 1:47 up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

Clock's down!!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

Smashed it


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Smashed it



Smashed it under the present rules... until they change them again?

Previous riders were not allowed to use the aerodynamic position, TT Helmet or wheel disks.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

..."for goodness sake..."


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

He couldn't wait to get out of the aero crouch.


----------



## User33236 (7 Jun 2015)

54.4 tbc


----------



## RWright (7 Jun 2015)

Nice ride.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

54.526km


----------



## Rasmus (7 Jun 2015)

Mega impressive. 

Pretty much rock solid pace the last half hour, no sprint for the line.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2015)

1.5km+ on dowsett. Not as much as he wanted but not too shabby.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> 1.5km+ on dowsett. Not as much as he wanted but not too shabby.


I think he was hoping to get past 55.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> I think he was hoping to get past 55.



He was, but as he said, air pressure etc. could make the difference between 54.5 and 55.5. This leaves it still in reachable distance of a monumental effort from someone else, which is good. It keeps the Hour alive.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

He looked slightly disappointed when they told him the distance.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This leaves it still in reachable distance of a monumental effort from someone else



Yep, I reckon Dowsett might fancy his chances at another go.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2015)

They embroidered his jacket quickly


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2015)

If Dowsett or someone else was to take the record would Brad have the motivation to go again?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> If Dowsett or someone else was to take the record would Brad have the motivation to go again?


That might depend on when AD decides he's up for it. Dowsett has time on his side.


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2015)

I do not recover that fast from a 10.


----------



## simon.r (7 Jun 2015)

According to Strava, my _maximum_ speed on today's ride was a tad under 50kmh. Wiggo _averaged_ well over that. 

He's not human!


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> If Dowsett or someone else was to take the record would Brad have the motivation to go again?



No way Dowsett can get close to that in the next 12 months - he's too far away from it.

Now, what about T Martin? Or that Italian bloke who's pretty decent. I suppose they are both outdoorers though.


----------



## Buddfox (7 Jun 2015)

Dowsett's already said he'll have another go, but hinted it might not be for a few years.

The only person I can think of who might get close is Tony Martin. Might Cancellara have a crack? Beyond that, not sure anyone else has the talent...


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2015)

400bhp said:


> Or that Italian bloke who's pretty decent.


who that?


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> who that?



cant remember his name..hang on let me do a bit of googlng...hes had a fair bit of tt success in last 12 months

EDIT: Mallori


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

I was just thinking of Tony Martin so I googled him to see if he had any track cycling history. I drew a blank. That's not to say he's never been on a track, just that it's never been a big part of his life. 

There will be a load of nations unhappy about the record turning into a very British affair though. All good fun....


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2015)

Boardman on the Dauphine show, reckoned the pace judgement required might be difficult for martin to do with no track history.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

Pacing is one thing Dowsett has already shown he's very good at. He did what he needed to do to break the record but clearly had more to give. Beating Brad might be beyond him but it might not. I reckon he could get very close at least.

Taylor Phinney is another possible contender. Or would have been, pre-injury - remains to be seen if he still could be.


----------



## Rasmus (7 Jun 2015)

Incredible consistency.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Pacing is one thing Dowsett has already shown he's very good at. He did what he needed to do to break the record but clearly had more to give. Beating Brad might be beyond him but it might not. I reckon he could get very close at least.
> 
> Taylor Phinney is another possible contender. Or would have been, pre-injury - remains to be seen if he still could be.


Dowsett's go at it was also very tidy - he black lined it all the way. If he put as much time aside as Wiggins was able to, and given how he was nowhere near as drained at the end, I reckon he might be having a long hard think right now.

Any Spaniards on the radar?


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Dowsett's go at it was also very tidy - he black lined it all the way.



Yes, good point. Brad looked messy by comparison. 



> Any Spaniards on the radar?



Castroviejo?


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2015)

It was a cracking time.

Still thinking with technological progress that Chris and Graham's times should stand.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Castroviejo?


I can't see any track history. Not a disqualifier per se but a factor, I'd guess.


----------



## Chris Norton (7 Jun 2015)

Dowsett will have another go. Hope for colder and low pressure and I think he'll run pretty damn close. He certainly seemed to have plenty left when he got the record.

Tony Martin would have to learn to track ride and Cancellara has to properly come back unless he makes it a winters pop thing but I don't think he has that distance over the hour.

The number of rider's who can give it a proper go has diminished significantly today. But I do think it was not as out there as wiggins wanted to put it.


----------



## oldroadman (7 Jun 2015)

None of the other contenders have managed to convert from pursuiter, to roadman, to hour record holder. Along the way collecting a junior world championship, world titles, Olympic golds, some highly creditable classics rides, and a grand tour win. Others may be specifically as good at single disciplines, but I think that this tops any other British rider's achievements at world level. A complete rider. Sits alongside the greats.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2015)

oldroadman said:


> None of the other contenders have managed to convert from pursuiter, to roadman, to hour record holder. Along the way collecting a junior world championship, world titles, Olympic golds, some highly creditable classics rides, and a grand tour win. Others may be specifically as good at single disciplines, but I think that this tops any other British rider's achievements at world level. A complete rider. Sits alongside the greats.


Yes, immense. But who's going to challenge next?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

oldroadman said:


> None of the other contenders have managed to convert from pursuiter, to roadman, to hour record holder. Along the way collecting a junior world championship, world titles, Olympic golds, some highly creditable classics rides, and a grand tour win. Others may be specifically as good at single disciplines, but I think that this tops any other British rider's achievements at world level. A complete rider. Sits alongside the greats.



I think that even before today Brad would be up there - nobody in the "modern era" has achieved anything near what he has. 

To draw on the "he scores when he wants" football chant, I reckon Brad "does what he wants, and wins what he wants"


----------



## Hont (8 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Brad looked messy by comparison.


He rode the pursuiter's line apparently, which negates the need for a steering adjustment after each bend. But I agree, even in the corners he was not as neat as Dowsett, but then Dowsett was clearly not at his limit, which does tend to affect things.


----------



## Paul_L (8 Jun 2015)

Hont said:


> He rode the pursuiter's line apparently, which negates the need for a steering adjustment after each bend. But I agree, even in the corners he was not as neat as Dowsett, but then Dowsett was clearly not at his limit, which does tend to affect things.



Isn't that because Manchester is more oval than Lea Valley?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Jun 2015)

Dowsett's coach claims Wiggins' record is "illegal". http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...d-was-illegal-claims-Alex-Dowsetts-coach.html


----------



## oldroadman (8 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Dowsett's coach claims Wiggins' record is "illegal". http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...d-was-illegal-claims-Alex-Dowsetts-coach.html


That is so sad, and Mr Collin's comments sound a lot like grapes that are not sweet. The UCI had one of their most experienced commissairesin charge (indeed quite a few others, all highly qualified and experienced) and any deviation from the rules would have been spotted and the bike refused. Which it wasn't. BC involvement, well you might expect that when the coaching team are hoping to have BW ready for 2016! Alex Dowsett was gracious and added his congratulations, as we might expect from a genuine sportsman. Maybe he should review his coaching arrangements if all the coach can do is make unfortunate comments - after all he is clearly better qualified than the UCI commissaires to decide what is legal or not... I, like others, look forward to seeing Alex Dowsett maybe have another go at the record when he is ready. It will be quite a show. As for the line, comment above is correct, Manchester and London are different designs, one with longer straights and tighter bends, the other the reverse. This changes the dynamic of holding a line. But you can't argue with 54+km. If that's messy I would have settled for messy combined with the speed and ability!


----------



## Louch (9 Jun 2015)

I will post some of my pics tomorrow, watching his pace and the fluidity of his cadence was awe inspiring. Sadly I missed out on a free cap, but bought some posters that I had to post home rather than carry about today


----------



## Hont (9 Jun 2015)

Dr Ferrari, thinks the velodrome was too hot...

http://53x12.com/do/show?page=indepth.view&id=159

But then this is the man who asked Greg Lemond why he wanted to measure power output.


----------



## Louch (9 Jun 2015)

I was sweating sitting still o I think he makes a good point. Not sure what it wild have felt like to brad in making his own windchill as he tore around it


----------



## Chris Norton (10 Jun 2015)

Different pressure and cooler we'd all be talking about 55.5 or 56km as the record.


----------



## swansonj (10 Jun 2015)

I thought the temperature was actually controlled, and the high temperature was a choice? Wasn't better ability to control the climate one of the reasons London was considered a better venue than Manchester? Which raises the question, is there anything in the rules to prevent installing a load of fans and controlling the pressure as well?


----------



## User33236 (10 Jun 2015)

swansonj said:


> I thought the temperature was actually controlled, and the high temperature was a choice? Wasn't better ability to control the climate one of the reasons London was considered a better venue than Manchester? Which raises the question, is there anything in the rules to prevent installing a load of fans and controlling the pressure as well?


Get the crowds to inhale and exhale in sync with him approaching/ passing? Lol


----------



## swansonj (10 Jun 2015)

User33236 said:


> Get the crowds to inhale and exhale in sync with him approaching/ passing? Lol


Well, quite seriously, I'll bet that a bit of synchronised fanning by the audience could create a circulating airflow that must be worth another few laps.


----------



## User33236 (10 Jun 2015)

swansonj said:


> Well, quite seriously, I'll bet that a bit of synchronised fanning by the audience could create a circulating airflow that must be worth another few laps.


I do wonder how much difference the intense noise made to the ditance achieved. After all sound is a pressure.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2015)

swansonj said:


> Well, quite seriously, I'll bet that a bit of synchronised fanning by the audience could create a circulating airflow that must be worth another few laps.



Ah, so that's why they were doing the Mexican wave?


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2015)

swansonj said:


> Which raises the question, is there anything in the rules to prevent installing a load of fans and controlling the pressure as well?



Dunno, but never mind controlling the pressure - what about using strategically placed fans to generate a vortex that acts as a tailwind?


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2015)

How about a velodrome track suspended from a giant mast liike one of those witches hat things you used to find in kids' playgrounds? It could precess around the mast giving a constant downhill for a correctly synchronised rider.

Of course the antediluvian blazers at the UCI would probably frown on such progressive blue sky thinking.


----------



## swansonj (10 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> How about a velodrome track suspended from a giant mast liike one of those witches hat things you used to find in kids' playgrounds? It could precess around the mast giving a constant downhill for a correctly synchronised rider.
> 
> Of course the antediluvian blazers at the UCI would probably frown on such progressive blue sky thinking.


Sir Isaac Newton might have something to say about that one too.


----------



## swansonj (10 Jun 2015)

I'm getting intrigued by this one now. A 1 mph tail wind is 3% of the average speed. If we assume the resistance is dominated by air resistance rather than friction, 3% extra is an extra kilometre and a half. And a mere 1 mph circulating breeze seems perfectly within bounds of what could be created by a few strategically directed fans or by the audience waving their programmes. Surely UCI must have thought of this one?


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jun 2015)

swansonj said:


> I'm getting intrigued by this one now. A 1 mph tail wind is 3% of the average speed. If we assume the resistance is dominated by air resistance rather than friction, 3% extra is an extra kilometre and a half.



I don't think that makes sense? Yes, 1mph = about 3% of Mr Wiggins' travelling speed, however, increase in tail wind is far far from being perfectly correlated with increasing bike speed. If that were true, with a 20mph tail wind you would be blown along at 20mph with no pedalling needed?

I'm sure you meant something different.


----------



## Citius (10 Jun 2015)

swansonj said:


> I'm getting intrigued by this one now. A 1 mph tail wind is 3% of the average speed. If we assume the resistance is dominated by air resistance rather than friction, 3% extra is an extra kilometre and a half. And a mere 1 mph circulating breeze seems perfectly within bounds of what could be created by a few strategically directed fans or by the audience waving their programmes. Surely UCI must have thought of this one?



The UCI probably did think of it - and then promptly dismissed it as an absurdity.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2015)

To calculate the difference a 1mph tailwind would make to Wiggo's speed, you'd need to know his drag coefficient, frontal area, air density and stuff like that. Completely beyond me, but I'm sure _someone_ has the time, expertise and energy to work it out...

You'd also have to factor in friction from the tyres and wheel bearings but they're probably negligible for the purposes of this discussion.

I presume the choice to set the velodrome temperature higher was to reduce air density, but I guess the trick is finding a balance between the benefits of lower air pressure and the negative effects on performance of overheating.


----------



## swansonj (10 Jun 2015)

If, as i said and as @smutchin has said, you assume that rolling resistance/friction is negligible compared to air resistance, then yes, it really is as simple as 1 mph tailwind = 1 mph extra ground speed. In that scenario, I don't think you need to know the drag corefficient etc - whatever speed his power output, frontal area, and drag coefficient result in for still air, it's 1 mph high with a 1 mph tailwind. I would guess that at 30 mph with a highly aerodynamic bike, air resistance is dominant but not totally dominant, so in practice 1 mph tailwind may only be 0.8 or something extra ground speed, but still worth having.

That all breaks down when air resistance ceases to be dominant. If you have a 20 mph tailwind and you are cycling at 20 mph ground speed, then you are cycling at the same speed as the air and, to a first approximation, there is no air resistance (only to a first approximation, because there's still relative motion where the wheels rotate and your legs move). Then the situation is reversed and your speed is determined entirely (to that first approximation) by rolling resistance/friction and not at all by aerodynamics.


----------



## fimm (15 Sep 2015)

New Hour Record set!!
http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/mol...makes-history-with-new-women-uci-hour-record/
(but its the woman's one so no one is interested... sarcasm aside, I'm slightly surprised that no one has posted this yet (or have I missed it?) given that there are quite a few people on here who are more up on the women's racing scene than I am.)
Anyway, congratulations to Molly Shaffer van Houweling.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Sep 2015)

fimm said:


> New Hour Record set!!
> http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/mol...makes-history-with-new-women-uci-hour-record/
> (but its the woman's one so no one is interested... sarcasm aside, I'm slightly surprised that no one has posted this yet (or have I missed it?) given that there are quite a few people on here who are more up on the women's racing scene than I am.)
> Anyway, congratulations to Molly Shaffer van Houweling.



I've been listening to the cycling time trial podcast where Mark Florence has had a bit of a fan boy thing going for this, but haven't seen her attempt in the press. 
Her's is quite a good story, I would recommend the podcasts in which she features.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Sep 2015)

fimm said:


> New Hour Record set!!
> http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/mol...makes-history-with-new-women-uci-hour-record/
> (but its the woman's one so no one is interested... sarcasm aside, I'm slightly surprised that no one has posted this yet (or have I missed it?) given that there are quite a few people on here who are more up on the women's racing scene than I am.)
> Anyway, congratulations to Molly Shaffer van Houweling.



Missed that completely (probably due to the total lack of press coverage); thanks @fimm


----------



## fimm (9 Oct 2015)

An another attempt this Saturday:
http://road.cc/content/news/167486-colin-lynch-goes-para-cycling-hour-record-manchester-weekend
- this time by a man with one leg*.

I hadn't realised that there are para-cycling hour records - but of course, why not? I wonder how far a tandem could go?

*pedantically, a man with one and a half legs - he is a below-the-knee amputee


----------



## SWSteve (9 Oct 2015)

Re: para cycling, do the second 'able' riders have to be screened? Or could someone like Jason Kenny or Kristina Vogel be the able rider to accompany the para one?


----------



## oldroadman (9 Oct 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Re: para cycling, do the second 'able' riders have to be screened? Or could someone like Jason Kenny or Kristina Vogel be the able rider to accompany the para one?


Tandem with able bodied rider only applies to blind/partially sighted classification, I think. There is a whole set of UCI regulations about who can be the AB partner. Which are on their site, somewhere, but I can't offer a link (haven't looked beyond headers). Best left to the wise ones - UCI commissaires - to interpret. I'm sure they will be well prepared. Who knows, perhaps a poster will actually read the rules and help us all?


----------



## HF2300 (10 Oct 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Who knows, perhaps a poster will actually read the rules and help us all?



I detect a certain amount of cynicism there.

16.3.001 - 007 seem to govern para cycling pilot eligibility. IPC is supreme authority for para cycling. Same rules apply to tandem pilots as for para cyclists except for qualifying disability. Tandem pilots must not be members of a UCI registered team, and there's a waiting period of 12 to 24 months before former UCI registered team members can become pilots. Riders previously selected by their national federation for World Championships, Olympics, World Cups, continental championships e.g. Commonwealth Games, etc. also have to sit out a waiting period before they can ride pilot - so no Kristina Vogel or Jason Kenny, at least for 12 - 24 months. One pilot per competition, unless the pilot is ill, in which case they can be changed up to 24 hours in advance of the competition. Closer than 24 hours, tough.


----------



## HF2300 (10 Oct 2015)

fimm said:


> An another attempt this Saturday:
> http://road.cc/content/news/167486-colin-lynch-goes-para-cycling-hour-record-manchester-weekend
> - this time by a man with one leg*.
> 
> ...



Best of luck to him. Hope he gets plenty of coverage for it, as well - the more that puts para cycling up there, the better. He himself comments that many para cyclists aren't aware of these records.


----------



## fimm (12 Oct 2015)

Well a small amount of googling has failed to tell me if Colin Lynch was successful in his attempt - anyone know?


----------



## Citius (12 Oct 2015)

fimm said:


> Well a small amount of googling has failed to tell me if Colin Lynch was successful in his attempt - anyone know?



He wasn't, unfortunately. Front tyre blew during the attempt and he hit the deck. He's planning another go at some point...


----------



## fimm (12 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> He wasn't, unfortunately. Front tyre blew during the attempt and he hit the deck. He's planning another go at some point...


Ouch, nasty. What a shame. I do hope he gets to have another go.
Thank you for the information.


----------



## fimm (30 Oct 2015)

And another one (I seem have become Hour Record Person  )
http://road.cc/content/news/170111-shropshire-cyclist-81-sets-age-group-uci-hour-record
35.772 km - for men aged 80 - 84. Something to keep for Sir Bradley motivated for the next 50 years...


----------



## fimm (29 Feb 2016)

There have been two successful attempts on the women's Hour Record recently.
First, in January in Adelaide, Bridie O'Donnell took the distance up to 46.882km.
And then last weekend in Colorado Springs, Evelyn Stevens (Boels Dolmans) rode 47.98km.


----------



## Rasmus (29 Feb 2016)

It was a well paced ride by Evie Stevens, although the style did start to fall apart at the end. Feels like there should be room for improvement on this already very impressive record.

Anyone know if there are more attempts scheduled/expected?


----------



## fimm (29 Feb 2016)

I have no idea, I'm afraid. I just post things as I spot them. It seems to be my little contribution to CycleChat!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Feb 2016)

Rasmus said:


> It was a well paced ride by Evie Stevens, although the style did start to fall apart at the end. Feels like there should be room for improvement on this already very impressive record.
> 
> Anyone know if there are more attempts scheduled/expected?


Yes, she peaked a few laps too early and didn't get it back until the last 4 laps. She kept the chap whose job it was to put the track sponges back pretty busy towards the end too. 

Incidentally, I was watching on the youtube live stream and the US commentator kept referring to Longo's record. She'd have needed to do 48.161km to do that. I assume that's the all time record before the UCI rules came in but I couldn't find any wiki reference to it: Longo did hold the official record in 2000 but the average for that was 45kmph so that's obviously not the one. It would be good for a modern day athlete to strip this record from her though because of her drugs use and dodgy doping husband. It's only 0.2kmph away. Tantalising.


----------



## fimm (29 Feb 2016)

From the link I posted earlier:
_"There were even times at the 7-Eleven Velodrome in Colorado Springs where it looked like Stevens may threaten the all-time distance record of 48.159 kilometres set by French cyclist Jeannie Longo in 1996 using the now banned ‘Superman’ position..." _


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Feb 2016)

I think this one will go much further. I'd like to see Vos have a go some time, when she's back.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Mar 2016)

It was interesting to see/build up to an attempt where it was announced without much of a lead-up. Having another professional woman have a crack would be good, and shed light on the attempts by Bridie O'donnell/ Molly Van Howling as to what standard they were riding at...


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2016)

Belgian Kevin Labeeuw sets a cargo bike record of 35.93 km

http://road.cc/content/news/196517-belgian-man-sets-cargo-bike-hour-record


----------



## fimm (4 Oct 2016)

Well Colin Lynch (mentioned on page 27) did have another, successful attempt at the hour record for C2 para-cyclists and set a distance of 43.133 km. Congratulations to him.
http://road.cc/content/news/206720-colin-lynch-sets-first-ever-uci-hour-record-para-cyclists


----------



## User169 (4 Jan 2017)

New attempt today....

http://road.cc/content/news/214980-...archand-new-hour-record-attempt-today-age-105


----------



## mythste (4 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> New attempt today....
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/214980-...archand-new-hour-record-attempt-today-age-105



Ive been watching this and wincing every time he rounds close to the blocks on the inside of the track! Every credit to a man with a real fire in his belly though!


----------



## User169 (4 Jan 2017)

I think he's done it!


----------



## Alex H (4 Jan 2017)

He has 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/robert-marchand-sets-new-hour-world-record.212185/


----------

